# Videocapturing



## ilemur (Mar 11, 2012)

Currently using the old bt878 chipset for video surveilance. Which is too old and not enough (due to framerate)

Modern DVR cards use the following chipsets 
1. Techwell 6xxxx
2. Connexant CX-258xx
3. Philips|Trident SAA7134HL

But just don't seem able to find if FBSD FreeBSD supports any of them.


----------



## ilemur (Mar 21, 2012)

100 views, no replies. So freebsd FreeBSD lives in web server rooms these days?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure you have looked, but the hardware compatibility list is where to start from:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html#CAMERA
Since cards you want are not on there, I would try to see if there are any portable linux drivers for those cards or maybe you could join the mailing list for the bktr driver and contact the maintainers to ask them directly.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a lot of cards are supported. The only cards that are somewhat supported are based on the BT878 (bktr(4)).

There are a few ports dealing with TV cards, they can usually also capture.

multimedia/pvr250
multimedia/pvrxxx
multimedia/sms1xxx-kmod

And there's multimedia/webcamd.


----------



## frijsdijk (Mar 27, 2012)

This is probably one of those odd cases where you'd be better of using Linux. Debian or Ubuntu.


----------

